# Sensors and troubleshooting



## العقاب الهرم (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
وجمعة مباركة على الجميع

اقدم لكم ملف فلاش من شركة هيونداى بعنوان

Sensors and Troubleshooting

اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم


























































حجم البرنامج 215 ميجا مقسم الى 5 اجزاء

اضغط هنا لتحميل الجزء الاول
اضغط هنا لتحميل الجزء الثانى
اضغط هنا لتحميل الجزء الثالث
اضغط هنا لتحميل الجزء الرابع
اضغط هنا لتحميل الجزء الخامس

​


----------



## سيد الجمل (29 مايو 2010)

الاخ العقاب الهرم لقد تم تحميل البرنامج وعند فك الضغط اعطانى مقاطع فديو فقط البرنامج يبدو انه غير كامل مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى لما تقدموه للاعضاء وانا من المتابعيين لمواضيعك المفيده للجميع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 مايو 2010)

سيد الجمل قال:


> الاخ العقاب الهرم لقد تم تحميل البرنامج وعند فك الضغط اعطانى مقاطع فديو فقط البرنامج يبدو انه غير كامل مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى لما تقدموه للاعضاء وانا من المتابعيين لمواضيعك المفيده للجميع



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى سيد
اولا اشكر لك مرورك وكلماتك واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم

بالنسبة للبرنامج اخى تاكد انك قد قمت بتحميل جميع الاجزاء (5 اجزاء) ثم قم بفك الضغط من الجزء الاول فقط
بعد فك الضغط ستحصل على فولدر افتحه ستجد شكله كالصورة ادناه ثم قم بفتح البرنامج من الايقونة الزرقاء
وارجو من الاخوة الذين قاموا بتحميل البرنامج افادتنا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي العقاب على هذا البرنامج


----------



## rasmi (4 يونيو 2010)

أنا كان نفسى في تدريب زي دة
تسلم أيدك وجزاك الله كل خير
وياريت ترفعلنا حاجات مثل هذا كثييير


----------



## black88star (4 يونيو 2010)

يديك الف عافية على المعلومة المفيدة 
مشـــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## rasmi (4 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس
بس ياريت ترفعهم تاني لأنه عند فك الضغط يعطي رسالة خطأ بأن الجزء الثاني معطوب


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 يونيو 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى سيد
> اولا اشكر لك مرورك وكلماتك واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم
> 
> بالنسبة للبرنامج اخى تاكد انك قد قمت بتحميل جميع الاجزاء (5 اجزاء) ثم قم بفك الضغط من الجزء الاول فقط
> بعد فك الضغط ستحصل على فولدر افتحه ستجد شكله كالصورة ادناه ثم قم بفتح البرنامج من الايقونة الزرقاء





rasmi قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس
> بس ياريت ترفعهم تاني لأنه عند فك الضغط يعطي رسالة خطأ بأن الجزء الثاني معطوب



ارجو التجربة و الافادة


----------



## rasmi (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
أنا بالفعل نزلت كل الأجزاء ولكن عند الفك ومن الجزء الأول بيعطى خطأعلى الملف الثاني وبيكمل فك بس البرنامج مبيرداش يشتغل والأيقونات كلها اللي حضرتك بتقول عليها ظهرت لي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 يونيو 2010)

rasmi قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> أنا بالفعل نزلت كل الأجزاء ولكن عند الفك ومن الجزء الأول بيعطى خطأعلى الملف الثاني وبيكمل فك بس البرنامج مبيرداش يشتغل والأيقونات كلها اللي حضرتك بتقول عليها ظهرت لي



الحقيقة يا اخى البرنامج يعمل عندى ويتم فك الضغط بدون مشاكل
ارجو من بقية الاخوة افادتنا ما اذا واجهتهم مشاكل


----------



## مصطفى شريم (6 يونيو 2010)

اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 0 انا عندي نفس المشكله لم استطع فتح البرنامج لانه الملفات ليست كامله وشكرا0


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 يونيو 2010)

مصطفى شريم قال:


> اخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا 0 انا عندي نفس المشكله لم استطع فتح البرنامج لانه الملفات ليست كامله وشكرا0



شكرا على التنبيه اخى
ساقوم برفع البرنامج مجددا باذن الله


----------



## سيد الجمل (7 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العقاب الهرم بالفعل البرنامج يعمل بطريقه صحيحه والخطىء كان من طريقة التنزيل ولك الف شكر على البرنامج الممتاز وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 يونيو 2010)

سيد الجمل قال:


> الاخ العقاب الهرم بالفعل البرنامج يعمل بطريقه صحيحه والخطىء كان من طريقة التنزيل ولك الف شكر على البرنامج الممتاز وننتظر منكم المزيد



اشكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك اخى سيد
والحمد لله انه عاد يعمل
وارجو من بقية الاخوة افادتنا


----------



## مصطفى شريم (8 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم اذا تكرمت ان توضح لي ان كانت هناك طريقه معينه للتنزيل حيث اني دائما انزل من هذا المنتدى وحاولت ان انزل هذا البرنامج ونزلته فعلا اكثر من 5 مرات ولكن النتيجه واحده دائما لا يمكن فتحه ولك مني الشكر0


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 يونيو 2010)

مصطفى شريم قال:


> اخي الكريم اذا تكرمت ان توضح لي ان كانت هناك طريقه معينه للتنزيل حيث اني دائما انزل من هذا المنتدى وحاولت ان انزل هذا البرنامج ونزلته فعلا اكثر من 5 مرات ولكن النتيجه واحده دائما لا يمكن فتحه ولك مني الشكر0



صباح الخير اخى
فى الحقيقة لا توجد طريقة معينة فقط تقوم بتنزيل الخمسة اجزاء اعتياديا الى جهازك كما بالصورة ادناه ثم تقوم بفك الضغط من الملف ذو الحجم 9.7 ميجابايت فقط وقد وضعت حوله دائرة سوداء ولا حظ شكل ايقونته مختلف عن البقية





بعد فك الضغط ستحصل على فولدر حجمه 215 ميجا كما بالصورة





قم بفتح الملف ستجد به ايقونة على شكل شعار هيونداى افتحها سيعمل معك البرنامج





فى حال قمت بجميع هذه الخطوات ولم يعمل معك البرنامج ارجو تجريبه على جهاز كمبيوتر اخر فقد واجهتنى مشكلة مثل هذه من قبل​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 يونيو 2010)

للاسف قابلتني مشكلة عند محاولة التشغيل فتظهر صفحة تشير الي عدم الاهتداء للصفحة علي النت .
وبالتالي فالبرنامج لا يعمل ، برجاء تدارك الامر ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 يونيو 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> للاسف قابلتني مشكلة عند محاولة التشغيل فتظهر صفحة تشير الي عدم الاهتداء للصفحة علي النت .
> وبالتالي فالبرنامج لا يعمل ، برجاء تدارك الامر ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .



يا اهلا وسهلا اخى عاطف
هل جربت البرنامج على جهاز كمبيوتر اخر؟؟ 
ارجو التجربة وافادتنا :34:


----------



## rasmi (12 يونيو 2010)

هل من الممكن أنك ترفع البرنامج كله كملف واحد 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## malak200029 (16 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئع وجزاك اللة كل الخير البرنامج لايعمل ولكن عندما دخلت بداخلة بعد الفك وجد كل محتوياتة ولكن بدون برنامج وهى فى الحقيقة جميلة جدا فلك منى كل التقدير والشكر


----------



## saad_srs (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## spe100 (20 يناير 2011)

عمل رائع من شخص رائع 
ننتظر المزيد 
برنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاز


----------



## momoeng (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## black88star (20 يناير 2013)

جزارك الله خير الجزاء ومشكوور ماقصرت 
عوااافي


----------



## yousif3 (25 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااا من هنا للصبح


----------



## walidhanna2004 (1 فبراير 2013)

الملف رائع جدا وشكرا لك على هذة الملفات الرئعة ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## المهندس ليث كاظم (3 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا للاخ العزيز على الملف الرائع .. تحياتي لك


----------

